
System Administrator Appreciation Day - michelpereira
http://www.sysadminday.com
======
rjtavares
> Error establishing a database connection

How fitting...

~~~
mdhgriffiths
Looks like somebody took the day off.

------
tomlane11
I really thought 'Error establishing a database connection' was _the_ joke. :|

------
peterwwillis
Protip: Buy your sysadmins a cake from the grocery store for $10, and have
them write on it in icing, _can you please fix the database server now?_ (I
know that's really for DBAs, but it's topical...)

------
ck2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8084715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8084715)

------
nacnud
> Error establishing a database connection

Very funny. :)

------
ChikkaChiChi
Does anyone have any stories to share where someone in a non-technical
position recognized this day?

....Anyone?

------
shimshim
cached ver:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fZeWE3L...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fZeWE3LgqaUJ:sysadminday.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

~~~
TuxLyn
Here is another > [https://archive.today/XSETN](https://archive.today/XSETN)
and planty on google >
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=System%20Adminis...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=System%20Administrator%20Appreciation%20Day)

------
jamies888888
_please be a joke_

------
bbunix
Now it's totally down... Bad SysAdmin day?

------
zaqokm
BOFH day

